# Problemas para actualizar portage

## pedraku

Hola soy bastante nuevo en gentoo y espero me podais ayudar despues de actualizar el arbol portage me sale lo siguiente:

```
 #emerge --sync

 

* IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * To update portage, run 'emerge portage' now.

```

hago un emerge portage como me indica

```
 #emerge portage 

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.44 [2.1.9.42] USE="(ipc) -build -doc -epydoc -python2 -python3 (-selinux) (-less%*)" LINGUAS="-pl" 764 kB

[blocks B     ] <app-admin/logrotate-3.8.0 ("<app-admin/logrotate-3.8.0" is blocking sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.44)

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 764 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.44, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    portage

  (app-admin/logrotate-3.7.9-r1, installed) pulled in by

    app-admin/logrotate required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

He mirado en el handbook y no veo la solucion al bloqueo he intentado hacer un emerge -C 

```
#emerge -C logrotate-3.8.0

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

--- Couldn't find '=app-admin/logrotate-3.8.0' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

He estado mirando y leyendo pero no encuentro la solucion tambien me gustaria saber actualizar el ssmtp.conf 

```
* IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

----------

## quilosaq

Para el ssmtp.conf y casos similares ejecuta 

```
# etc-update
```

Para eliminar el bloqueo primero 

```
# emerge logrotate
```

 y luego 

```
# emerge portage
```

Espero que te sirva.

----------

## pedraku

Muchas gracias quilosaq por tu ayuda me ha ido perfecto ahora lo unico es que al hacer 

#etc-update me salen 3 archivos a actualizar y no estoy seguro que opcion elegir ni si debo actualizar esos ficheros

```
Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/dispatch-conf.conf (1)

2) /etc/etc-update.conf (1)

3) /etc/logrotate.d/elog-save-summary (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'): 

```

----------

## quilosaq

Te recomiendo que confíes en portage y uses la opción -3 a no ser que reconozcas algún archivo de configuración que hayas modificado manualmente. En ese caso selecciónalo (eligiendo su número) y visualiza las diferencias entre el que tienes instalado y el que portage quiere iinstalar.

----------

